# What Should I Add Next?



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

*YOU CAN VOTE FOR MULTIPLE*

Over the weekend I'm going to SOME LFS. There are three good ones near by, but they each have something better than the other. One will have a fish that I want, but another will have a coral that I want, while ANOTHER has better prices... You get the point. Help me decide!

1. Clown Fairy Wrasse (Cirrhilabrus solorensis)

2. Kole Tang (Ctenochaetus strigosus)

3. Flame Angel (Centropyge loriculus)

4. Open Brain Coral (Trachyphyllia ???)

5. Montipora (Montipora capricornis)

6. Candy Cane Coral (Caulastrea furcata)

7. Encrusting Coral (? Surprise me ?)

8. Other (? ? ? ? ? ? ? ?)


The flame angel is the least likely to be bought and the wrasse is the most. As for corals, they should all be able to grow under my lights. My branching hammer can and it's about halfway down! Please vote!


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

get the clown fairy wrasse


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

I wish I knew what these were lolll


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Oooh, googled the flame angel. Definitely get that one


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

I would, but they're the most aggressive of the group, AND they like to nibble on corals; so I want to add most of the corals before it. Still though, against my better judgment, I'll leave it as an option!


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Ahh, that's a shame.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Anyone????


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

Sorry but i also voted flame angel


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

I now officially rule out the flame. It looks cool, but I don't want it to start nipping on corals, which it will if any are added after it... Wrasse or tang next?


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

i also voted for the wrasse and the montipora


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

That's probably what I'm going to do...


----------



## lukehouse356 (Aug 24, 2010)

what about a coral beauty angel? similar in size but i think they are less aggresive.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

If I were going to get a coral beauty, I'd get the exact opposite color scheme, the Potter's Angel. NO TO THE FLAME!!! (For now anyways...)


----------



## kay-bee (Dec 6, 2006)

Your tank is too small for a tang and the dwarf angels aren't entirely reef-safe.

Candy cane coral (calaustrea furcata, c. echinulata, c. curvata) are hardy and forgiving LPS corals. 

Trachyphyllia's are nice too, but I'd go with the candy cane's first.

I'm not sure a monti cap could thrive under the lighting you have. (4x65w PC)



funlad3 said:


> ...Encrusting Coral (? Surprise me ?)


In my opinion, leptastrea (also known as 'crater coral') is a hardy encrusting LPS coral that can be kept under PC lighting. I don't think there's a LPS coral with smaller polyps than leptrastrea's (the diameter of the polyps are about 3-5mm):

Orange Leptastrea Frag









Green-centered Leptastrea (completely encrusted rock):


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

I like the green centered one. I'd be happy with a blue candy cane! As for the flame, I still don't know... If I can find a good frag of Monti. Capri. for somewhat cheap, I may give it a try. If worst comes to worst and it's not doing well, I'll take the ten minute drive and exchange it at my favorite coral store. Worth a try I suppose... 


"They will thrive in a variety of lighting conditions, ranging from power compacts, VHO, T-5’s up to the more intense metal halides. Alter their position in the aquarium depending on the lighting, and provide at least 3 watts per gallon using one of the lighting systems mentioned above." - Live Aqauria

Hmmm. Maybe the fact that I need to resort to live aquaria in my defence is a bad sign... Is this more of an opinionated thing or is there a deffinite concensus among reefers here. I was told by SOMEONE that montis need a lot less lighting than most SPS... Now that I reread my little quote, the fact that they reference watts per gallon is another bad sign... Darn!

A 75 gallon is too small for a kole tang? I thought they only grow to six or seven inches MAXIMUM! If I see one at a store and there isn't any cool fairy wrasse, I MIGHT try one, but obviously if it looks too large or two active, I'll leave it to the pros. 

I'm one for taking risks, but unlike many, at the first sign of a problem, I ask for help and will admit defeat. Just look at all of my random threads asking for help! Again, if, by some chance, I do get a kole tang, I can always take it to my VERY GOOD LFS for store credit.

I still can't decide which store to go to though! It's driving me crazy!!!



What say you on the open brain coral?


Thanks for your advise! You're my favorite Non-anyone else reefer here! Everyone's my favorite!!!


----------



## kay-bee (Dec 6, 2006)

Whoops! Sorry! For some reason I thought you had a smaller tank. The tang may be fine in the 75gal. ;-)

If you're having success with the hammer coral, the open brain/trachyphyllia should work as well.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Awesome. It looks like I'm going to the store with the awesome sale! You pick a bobber out of a bucket and instantly win 10%-50% off your purchase! So long as the person who owes me a fish is available tomorrow instead of Sunday, I'll have some new fish/corals.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

All right, because of that awesome sale at my store, I'll be getting a Clown Fairy Wrasse (If they're in stock still... They had only one on Thursday). If they don't have the clown, I'll look at some of their other fairy wrasses. If none strike my fancy, off to the Kole Tang (Which is outrageously overpriced at $70!). If they don't have the Kole Tang, I'll take one last look around and see if there's anything that I know a lot about and like. If no, then I may do a Monti Cap AND one of the other two. If I do get a fish, depending on the price, I'll get just the Monti Cap. No matter what I get, I don't think QT in a five gallon bucket is fair, so I may need to half fill an empty thirty gallon and put it in my brother's room with my extra damaged water pump. Hmmm....

Crap! I just remembered I need a new water heater for QT! Maybe I can get a cheap (Not cheaply made, but not 5WPG) one at the store... I hope so... Either way, my house is at about 68º. Well, we'll see. 

The whole problem with the sale and the way they make their money is that you don't know what % off you'll get until you're buying at the register. I don't feel like getting an eighty dollar fish and a forty dollar frag at only 10% off. Grrr.

I guess if I don't like any of their corals, I won't get any. Smart, huh? Same for the fish, though I'm sure I'll find SOMETHING!

Wish me luck! I'll post pictures later.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Well, I'm back! I just got a VERY health clown fairy wrasse who has been in the store for three weeks. I was told to not QT it because it would only cause stress to the fish. Normally I would disagree, but I talked to all of the workers there today (5) and they all confirmed that it and all of its tank mates had been there for three weeks. So now, It's about to go into the tank! Vulpes and Anguis are seemingly very interested in the bag, but not its occupant. I'll start a thread almost identical to this post in a bit after it's done acclimating. Maybe 5 minutes left until I add it. Wish me luck!


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

TAKE PICTURES!!!!!!!!!!

good luck


----------

